# Riceland Rice Bran Oil



## Saponificarian (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello All,

Riceland is currently running a father's day promo. Free shipping on orders over $35. I got 6 gallons of Rice bran oil for $45.65. Great deal!


----------



## lsg (Jun 16, 2017)

I regularly buy six gallons at a time from Riceland.  Their oil is good for cooking as well as soap making.


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 16, 2017)

That is awesome. Do you know how good it is for frying? I bought some rice too so saved like $52 in shipping. I have been eyeing the oil for awhile but the shipping was almost the cost of the oil so I was mega happy with the free shipping.


----------



## lsg (Jun 16, 2017)

I use it for baking, salad oil and frying, as well as for soap.


----------



## Flutter (Jun 16, 2017)

I love rice bran oil.  I will have to check out Riceland


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 17, 2017)

Hubby & I are now using RBO (90%) and Sesame Oil (10%) in all of our cooking and salad oil making recipes instead of olive oil. I never did care much for olive oil and this tastes so much better! It's light and tasty. It's also said to be good for cardiovascular health and for lowering blood pressure.

ETA: Almost forgot, I like it so much I slather it on toast and baked potatoes -- guilt free!   :shifty:


----------



## anshika154 (Jun 17, 2017)

Really nice, Can you please share the link


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks lsg. I have never used Rice bran oil so I am really curious about it. Because I will have to import it to Nigeria, I needed a dual purpose oil(Eating and Soaping)with great price to justify the price. 

Yea Zany. Didn't like Olive oil for eating too. For soaping, I am sorry but I love Canola more. The Soap is sleek and the lather is silky too. 

Anshika.  Here you go. http://www.ricelandstore.com. Free shipping ends on the 18th of June.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jun 17, 2017)

I've never used rice bran oil before, but at those prices I figured; "Why not?".  Even with shipping, a gallon only cost $12.60.  Even if I decide I don't like it for soaping I can use it in cooking.


----------



## Kittish (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting this! I jumped on it, ordered the case. Should last me for a bit.


----------



## lsg (Jun 17, 2017)

My Riceland order arrived yesterday.  I live in the midwest USA, so for those of you who live elsewhere, it will take longer.


----------



## earlene (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you for posting.  I also ordered some last night.  How great to have free shipping!


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 17, 2017)

You are welcome Kittish and Earlene. Glad I could help.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you for posting this. I've never used rice bran oil, so I thought I'd give it a try. Hubby will use some of it for frying fish.

Here is my question - Riceland has rice bran oil, and also fish fry oil. They list both as 100% rice bran oil, so does anyone know what the difference might be? The fish fry oil shows a smoke point of 490. I googled regular rice bran oil and the smoke point is 450. So any guesses as to what the difference might be - as far as using for a soaping oil? There is only one rice bran oil listed on Soap Calc, so I'm guessing for soap purposes it would all be the same?


----------



## lsg (Jun 17, 2017)

I use their regular rice bran oil and it works fine for soap.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 17, 2017)

I understand the regular is fine for soap. The Fish Fry oil they have seems to have a higher smoke point which would be better for fish. I am wondering if there is any reason it would be different than regular rice bran oil for soaping use. I'm guessing probably not, and might just go ahead and try it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 17, 2017)

bumbleklutz said:


> Even if I decide I don't like it for soaping I can use it in cooking.


Try RBO & OO 50/50 -- fairly common in soap formulas. Soapers Choice even sells a 50/50 blend. Here's my fave from a soaping buddy:

OAK TREE'S HIGH LATHER DOVE DUPE

8% SF

20% tallow 
19% lard 
18% rice bran oil 
17% olive or high oleic sunflower
11% palm kernel oil 
9% coconut 
6% castor


----------



## earlene (Jun 18, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Thank you for posting this. I've never used rice bran oil, so I thought I'd give it a try. Hubby will use some of it for frying fish.
> 
> Here is my question - Riceland has rice bran oil, and also fish fry oil. They list both as 100% rice bran oil, so does anyone know what the difference might be? The fish fry oil shows a smoke point of 490. I googled regular rice bran oil and the smoke point is 450. So any guesses as to what the difference might be - as far as using for a soaping oil? There is only one rice bran oil listed on Soap Calc, so I'm guessing for soap purposes it would all be the same?



I wondered about what is added to the oil, or what process is done to change the smoke point, and if that might alter the SAP value.  But it doesn't really matter, because I don't see any reason to pay more for the altered RBO when all I plan to use it for is making soap.  If I decide to try it with cooking, I wouldn't be doing any deep frying anyway, so don't really care about a high smoke point.


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 18, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I understand the regular is fine for soap. The Fish Fry oil they have seems to have a higher smoke point which would be better for fish. I am wondering if there is any reason it would be different than regular rice bran oil for soaping use. I'm guessing probably not, and might just go ahead and try it.



Hello dibbles. I haven't tried Rice bran oil before so I really can't help based on personal experience but during my research I found this review on Amazon. The lady tried it in soap and it came out okay. I know that is not data but maybe it will help. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HSC2LFK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## dibbles (Jun 18, 2017)

Saponificarian said:


> Hello dibbles. I haven't tried Rice bran oil before so I really can't help based on personal experience but during my research I found this review on Amazon. The lady tried it in soap and it came out okay. I know that is not data but maybe it will help. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HSC2LFK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thank you - I didn't think to look for it on Amazon where there might be a review!


----------



## Kittish (Jun 23, 2017)

Got my oil today, yay! Six days from Arkansas to southern Nevada, about right for ground shipping.


----------



## earlene (Jun 23, 2017)

I ordered mine late Friday night and it shipped on Saturday; arrived on Wednesday a little after noon.  I am very pleased with the fast delivery!  And although I'm not totally in the boonies, I'm certainly not in the cities either.


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Kittish and Earlene. Mine shipped on Friday and got to my shipper in New Jersey yesterday 22nd. Another 2 months to go!


----------



## earlene (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow, *Saponificarian*, you got free shipping from the US to Nigeria?  That's got to be a fabulous savings!


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh no Earlene.. I got free shipping within the US (To my shipper. I have 2. One in New Jersey, one in Pennsylvania ) then I pay for shipping to Nigeria (either by air or by sea) .. I don't think any supplier ship to Africa yet..


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jun 23, 2017)

Took advantage of this because I've been wanting to have options other than olive oil...got mine in on the 21st (Florida) so nice fast shipping! 

Zany, thanks for the receipe! I had planned on halving my olive oil amount and using the rice oil, and it's nice to have confirmation that thats a good starting point


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 24, 2017)

NsMar42111 said:


> Zany, thanks for the receipe! I had planned on halving my olive oil amount and using the rice oil, and it's nice to have confirmation that thats a good starting point


You're very welcome!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2017)

I received my order in about 4 days. We have an extended family fish fry once a year, and today was the day. I also ordered the whole grain fish batter, and we gave it a try - it was very good.


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow! I am kicking myself now for not adding the fish batter. Have plenty fun and fish dibbles.


----------

